# Sound bar or other alternative for LED TV?



## Hydril (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello, am installing built in LED tv in living room. This is not main TV or home theater area but will be used for watching sports and possibly listening to music, streaming Pandora etc. Am thinking of getting a sound bar system for this but am not sure this would be adequate. I am not looking for surround sound and want this to be reletively basic in design. Also the TV will be recessed in to a stacked stone wall for a finished look and sound bar would obvioulsy complicate this process, ie would have to make the opening bigger to fit this. I want a clead a look as possible around the TV. Any other ideas? I am a novice to this stuff and am getting confused about what to get...Thanks!


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Sound bars won't perform like a full set of speakers, but they do sound a lot better thn the speakers in the tv. Do I understand that uou want to recess the soundbar into the wall ? I'm not sure how that would work.


----------

